# Hear myself - OBS, Zoom, iSHowU, Virtual Audio cables



## mwoodman (Jul 8, 2020)

I want to give distance learning using zoom and OBS. I have the setup going but the problem I want to solve is that I can hear myself in the headset and I do not want that. Here is what I did.

Installed

Zoom
OBS
Virtual Mac Camera: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/releases
iShowU Audio Capture: https://support.shinywhitebox.com/h...-Install-iShowU-Audio-Capture-Mojave-Catalina
VB Audio cable A + B: https://www.vb-audio.com/Cable/

In mac Audio Midi Setup I created a multi-output device called “OBS Training” and I checked:

iShowU Audio Capture
VB-Cable A
VB-Cable B
External Headset  

In mac sound settings I selected OBS training as output.

In OBS the audio settings are:

Mic/Auxiliary Audio: Blue Yeti microphone
Mic/Auxiliary Audio 2:  VB-Cable A
Mic/Auxiliary Audio 3:  VB-Cable B
Mic/Auxiliary Audio 4: iShowU Audio Capture
In Advanced Monitoring Device, I selected: OBS Training (from Audio Midi Setup, see above)
In Zoom the audio settings are:

Microphone: VB Cable A
Speaker: OBS Training
This setup works. When I speak into the blue yeti can hear myself in the headset. I don't want that. What am I missing?


----------



## mwoodman (Jul 10, 2020)

Solved the problem. I changed the Advanced Monitoring Device into : VB- Cable A. Now I do not hear myself any more. Hope this helps others too.


----------



## MrSargent (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this with us.  I've been searching for a way to use OBS audio with Zoom.  I downloaded the Audio AB Cables because I was told that they were the secret sauce to it, but have been defeated by it for months.

I'm going to give this a try, but I'm not the most tech savvy, so I may reach out on here, if you're okay with that.


----------



## mwoodman (Oct 11, 2020)

In the meantime, I have given my first training and I learned a few things. One participant complained about the quality of the presentation in (his) zoom. He said it was blurry. I had tested the presentation on my iPhone and iPad and I had seen that it was a bit blurry. I just thought it was the transmission or something. Anyway, there is s solution to this.

In zoom you should use the Share Screen option and then go to Advanced and select "Content from 2nd Camera". Then you presenation has the same quality as you see it on your screen.


----------



## mwoodman (Oct 11, 2020)

I use Apple Keynote for my presentations but I am not using it do the presentation with the above setup. From Keynote, I export my presentation into HTML format (File> Expert To > HTML). Once exported you open Safari (since it comes from Keynote I don't sure another browser for this) and then you open the "index.hml;" file of your exported keynote presentation. Now you run your presentation in the browser. This has the advantage that you use fewer resources compared to running keynote. Running zoom, obs, virtual cameras, ubs cameras and mics, etc eats a lot of resources.

In my setup, I run the presentation in Safari on my laptop (and all other stuff is on my big screen). In OBS I then set up a Display Capture to share my laptop window.  And in the same Safari window, I open another tab and there I run the Miro online whiteboard. So I have both presentation and my whiteboard running in safari. I don't need to leave my laptop screen to switch between presentation and whiteboard.


----------



## TimmyD (Oct 14, 2020)

mwoodman said:


> In mac Audio Midi Setup I created a multi-output device called “OBS Training” and I checked:
> 
> iShowU Audio Capture
> VB-Cable A
> ...



This is fantastic! Thanks so much for laying all of this out for us.

I'm hoping you can help me with a couple questions...

First, I'm aiming for pretty much the exact same setup (more or less). Except I'll also be pulling audio from MP4 video clips and MP3 audio clips.

Just like you, I want to be able to hear the Zoom attendees audio (and not my own voice), but I'd also like to hear the audio generated by the MP4 & MP3 clips (so I can comment on them as we're watching/listening). I'd like to play those things through my regular Macbook built-in speakers or through my headphones as needed (in other words, be able to use either headphones or speakers whenever I want).

Based on what you've learned, what do you think is the best way to set that up?

I'm not sure on this, but it seems the only way I'd be able to isolate the Zoom attendees voice along with the media clips is by running the media clips off something like VLC Player (rather than using OBS's built-in player, as otherwise that audio is an integrated part of the output audio feed from OBS). Does that sound right? If so, would I just include the VLC audio in the OBS Training Multi-Output device?

Also, in the settings (below) for your Multi-Output Device, did you include your Mac's built-in speakers? And what did you use as the "Master Device"?



mwoodman said:


> In mac Audio Midi Setup I created a multi-output device called “OBS Training” and I checked:
> 
> iShowU Audio Capture
> VB-Cable A
> ...



Last, did you use VB-Cable B for anything?

Thanks!


----------



## MrSargent (Oct 24, 2020)

So, I think I came close in some regards, but then I found the sound from my capture card didn't register through on my end. :(

So close. XD


----------



## cekuhnen (Oct 24, 2020)

Interesting post

out of curiosity why does the free VB Cable not work?

I use Audio Hijack to capture the mic audio - adjust it (noise etc) - then feed it the VB Cable
In Audio Hijack I activate the capture and then all audio is adjusted live.
All my recording apps can use the VB Cable as a mic.


I spend numerous days trying to figure out this in OBS and I am kinda ripping my hair out.

Do you seriously need the A+B Cable driver?


----------



## MrSargent (Oct 25, 2020)

@cekuhnen using the VB-A&B Cables were the only real way I was able to make it work.  It's unfortunate that now, I'm unable to hear my gameplay.


----------

